# How many gained employment with NO experience?



## AdamlShoop

As I have been reading over these forums, I have noticed alot of discouragement coming in from those not being able to find work having no experience.  Though I do feel for them, I wanted to also start a thread that might give hope to those people who have no experience and are looking for a job. 

I'm wondering, how many people actually found work as a "Medical Coder, Medical Biller" without having ANY experience in said field? If you have, please share, and I believe it will encourage everyone currently looking.

Personally, I have not graduated with a CPC or anything yet.  I did however call a hospital around my area (mid missouri) and she said she was willing to hire CPC-A's with no problem.  She said of course, she would test the applicant, and that was that.

Thank you.


----------



## btadlock1

*I technically didn't, but...*



AdamShoop said:


> As I have been reading over these forums, I have noticed alot of discouragement coming in from those not being able to find work having no experience.  Though I do feel for them, I wanted to also start a thread that might give hope to those people who have no experience and are looking for a job.
> 
> I'm wondering, how many people actually found work as a "Medical Coder, Medical Biller" without having ANY experience in said field? If you have, please share, and I believe it will encourage everyone currently looking.
> 
> Personally, I have not graduated with a CPC or anything yet.  I did however call a hospital around my area (mid missouri) and she said she was willing to hire CPC-A's with no problem.  She said of course, she would test the applicant, and that was that.
> 
> Thank you.



I started out in commercial claims follow-up and appeals 3 years ago. I gained enough coding and compliance experience to get my certifications and get promoted to oversee coding compliance for all of our (120) providers. If you really want to do more hands-on coding, consider being a biller/charge entry rep - perferrably for a specialist. You'd be surprised at how redundant family practice encounters can be. Be willing to think outside of the box...if you can get your foot in the door, you can go wherever you want.


----------



## kristyrodecker

I started out at a front desk prior to education and certification. While in school I got a position in a billing office posting payments. I learned alot there. After receiving my associate's degree, and MA and CPC certifications I found a company that was willing to give me a shot with no "actual experience". They paid a little less, but it was worth it in the end.

Thanks for starting this thread, I think encouragement is needed.


----------



## msbillingmanager

I started as a receptionist and easily worked my way into medical billing for an orthopaedic practice, with absolutely no medical experience, I picked everything up from the other staff, xray techs and event the doc.  I evenutally went and got my associates in business, and now manage a 5 provider ortho practice with NO CPC certification.

I plan on getting certified for my own peice of mind, but if your willing to learn every aspect of a practice to answering phones to filing charts... You will do great!


----------



## rhedges

I got my start at an insurance company because of good data entry skills & medical terminology knowlege in the claims processing department.  From there, I learned everthing I could about the process which was very attractive to potential medical providers.  I didn't become a CPC until I had been in the industry for about 17 years.

A positive can do attitude can get your foot in the door, a never stop learning approach will take you even further.

It has been a fun ride and the future is only going to get brighter for those of us who thrive in the environment of challenges with regards to coding, billing & behind the scenes patient accounts.

Ranae Hedges, CPC
Aberdeen, SD Chapter President


----------



## mkm1517

*worked my way up to coding*

I started out working at the front dest of a physicians practice group that was associated with the local hospital.  My billing/charge entry was the most accurate of all my co-workers so I started focusing on the billing/charge entry portion for the clinic.  The office manager was very supportive and mentored me to get more into the coding side of things.  I applied for a coding job at the hospital, which of course said you had to be certified and have experience, but the manager was willing to give me a chance and let me  learn on the job.  After about 9 months working in coding I took the CPC exam and passed on the 1st try and I haven't looked back since.

I think a lot of people who want to get into the coding world are put off by the so-called requirements of having experience.  Just because the job posting says you have to have experience doesn't necessarily mean the manager won't give a non-experienced person a chance.  The worst that can happen is you don't get hired, so just go for it!  You won't get anywhere if you don't try.  Also, you may have to take a so-called "lesser" job to get your foot in the door.  Jobs in billing, medical records filing, front desk, etc open lots of doors that will lead into coding.  Just keep your sights on your goal and you'll get there!

This was a wonderful thread to start.  Let's encourage our colleagues!


----------



## BEVERLYMORRIS02

*Thank You Coders*

I just wanted to respond to the coders and non coder that was trying to encourage the CPC-A. I was certified in November, but I don't have the experience. I am discouraged, but try to remain encourage, your responses just gave me some well needed encouragement. I live in Norfolk, VA. and I can't seem to get my foot in the door.

Thank You to all that responded, you have truly brightened my day!


----------



## coder25

I was hired as a CPC-A with no experience in a general surgical office.  I first started working there as a part-time transcriptionist and then went to check out; however, I did not particularly care for the position.  It was at that time, I decided to go back to school for coding, which I took online and passed the exam.  I also returned to a former employer as a transcriptionist (where I worked as a full-time transcriptionist) while I was taking the online class for coding.   

After I passed my CPC exam, a coder that I worked with at the general surgical office told my former manager that I passed the exam.  She later called and offered me a position to code their E/M and minor surgeries.  Of course I jumped at the chance because I knew that I would be learning so much from an experienced coder.  I am happy to say that I am going on three years and just recently passed my CEMC exam!

For those looking for work with no experience, don't give up!  Try to obtain a position in an office, even if it is a receptionist, transcriptionist, check-out person, medical records, etc.   That way at least you have your foot in the door, which could potentially lead to more possibilities.

Peggy


----------



## Peter Davidyock

2 months out of a continuing ed course at my local tech college i landed a job coding for three pain management clinics. Unbeknownst to me at the time my employer was on his way to federal prison. Within 3 months he was in jail, the doors to the business were shuttered and i was unemployed again. 2 months after that a company that i had applied to 3 times over the prior year was in need of someone to code pain management because the woman that was doing so was going on maturnity leave. I answered their ad on a whim. Not expecting much but got an interview. I was offered the position. 
 Since then i have coded pain management, wound care, physc, anesthesia, general practice, pediatrics and a little ob-gyn. I work for a management group and we do a lot of varied disciplines.
 The group had purchased a new software platform three yrs ago but only had a handful of practices on the new software. Being kind of a techie I offered to start migrating the other practices over and that has become a large part of my job description for the time being.
 I took and passed the CPC exam last Fall. The "A" comes off this July with a yrs experience and the schooling. I am sitting for the Auditor credential this fall.
 I am the current Secretary and Treasurer of my local chapter.

I understand that the search can be frustrating. Believe me I lived it. The first employment i gained in this field ended up being a nightmare but it was enough experience to lead me to a better place. Persevere and you shall overcome.


----------



## dquon1

Hi, recent CPC-A here.

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who posted their stories of how they got into the industry. It is very encouraging to know that it can be done w/o experience [which is basically the boat that I'm in now].

Thanks again!


----------



## candicoder

*Keep your options open*

Hi All,

I got a job at a neurosurgical practice while I was finishing my coding classes doing their charge entry.  It was not a glamourous job and it was only part-time to start, but I learned a lot and really am glad I started out that way.  I finished my schooling 5 months after I started and sat for the CPC-A and passed then got to be the full-time coder.  I got a lot of great expereince and worked there for over three years and then was recruited by a hospital to work for them and have since been doing some consulting for other groups as well.  Don't lose hope but please take a job that can get you som expereince in the office and find out how it works and runs and then you can show them what you can do as a coder.   I started this journey 5 years ago and coding is the best career choice I could ever have made!  Stay positive and keep your head up.  

Candi


----------



## elizabetharonson

Thanks for the encouragement! It is needed! I finished school in March and I've been applying for jobs constantly! I do not have the extra $300 for the test right now, need a job first. So, obviously, I am not applying for coding positions...I have been applying right and left to entry level office positions. No bites yet! I have been a stay at home mom for 20 years, so maybe that is what's holding me back. I hope to hear some news soon! Do hospitals allow volunteers in the charge entry area??


----------



## btadlock1

elizabetharonson said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! It is needed! I finished school in March and I've been applying for jobs constantly! I do not have the extra $300 for the test right now, need a job first. So, obviously, I am not applying for coding positions...I have been applying right and left to entry level office positions. No bites yet! I have been a stay at home mom for 20 years, so maybe that is what's holding me back. I hope to hear some news soon! *Do hospitals allow volunteers in the charge entry area*??



I really doubt it - too many privacy concerns. But, *ANY* job within the proximity of the billing/customer service side of a hospital or practice is a foot in the door for a coding position - it may even get you where you want to be, a *LOT*_ faster_ than you'd think. I really want to see what would happen if someone who's certified (or soon to be certified), and with _*NO*_ experience, would put my theory on this to the test (although it will depend largely on how good of an employee the person is):

Find a medium-to-large sized physician group practice, hospital, or other well established medical facility/physician's office, that's advertising for an* entry-level clerical position *- even more entry-level than charge entry (_*think: receptionist or file clerk*_). Tell them that you are currently/soon to be certified as a coder, and you want to _get used to the pace of the clinic environment, and *hopefully*, get an opportunity to learn real hands-on coding from an experienced coder_; *remind them that you can't get that kind of practical experience from any book. *

-Your goal ("5 year plan") is to someday ___________. Fill in the blank with something *beyond coding*, like practice management, consulting, auditing, or even just running a coding or billing department, if that's you passion - the_ key _is to make the goal a* few steps bigger *than just _'become an experienced coder'_, *even if you don't expect to achieve it *within 5 years. What you'll be communicating is, "I'm ambitious, and not only do I _have _a  plan to make this my long-term career, by applying for this job, *I'm already putting my plan into action*." Showing that your plan is thought out beyond one step into the future demonstrates critical thinking and initiative, which are valuable traits in any employee. The receptionist position is Step 1: getting acclimated with how the practice operates by learning the whole process, from patient check in to claim appeals. 
Step 2: is to learn as much as you can - become the 'jack-of-all-trades' of the clinic. People love to teach others what they know, when the pupil shows a genuine desire to learn* from them, especially*. You may not be granted time on the clock to intern around the office right away, but if you're seriously dedicated, use your break times or other spare off-the-clock time to learn a new skill (especially if you can sit with a coder), and make sure your efforts are noticed by your supervisor(s). Don't make a big deal about it - just say, "'So-and-so' said she'd be happy to help me develop my coding skills [in my personal time/during my lunch breaks] by observing her at work; but we thought we should check with you first, to make sure it's alright." (*You'll score bonus points, if your proposed mentor is recognized as a top performer...) Make sure you've been there for at least a week or two, and have already shown that you're competent and a good student, by proving yourself in your current position. (Be the best darn file clerk that's ever worked there!) 
It's really not much different than an unpaid internship, except you don't have to bother with all of the privacy/security hassles of a non-employee intern. You wouldn't be _working_(technically), or training for a position that's been promised to you _(yet), _so it's *not likely *that your unpaid presence - strictly for your own academic benefit - will violate any labor laws (check with your state if you're unsure). If you're _really_ lucky, they might be impressed enough to allow you a little bit of paid training from the beginning; but either way, if you make a good impression on your trainer, it'll get back to the supervisors - and they'll start to see that you're a good investment. The next opening in a position you want will be as good as yours! 

This might sound obvious to most people, but dress professionally (you'd rather be over-dressed than under-dressed...no scrubs), even when you're just picking up the application/turning in your resume. Ladies, I _hate _saying this with _every cell in my body_, but a little bit of make-up honestly_ does _go a long way to helping you land a job (that's not my opinion - it's been backed up by several scientific studies - I don't agree with it, but it is, what it is...people are hard-wired to have a preference for attractiveness) I'm not saying you've got to raid the cosmetics counter - just give the impression that you put some effort into how you look. 
Guys, shave and spring for the button-down shirt over the polo - for extra points, also add a tie.

My prediction, is that anyone who _really_ wants to become a coder (or beyond), and is willing to match that ambition with serious work ethic in any task they're given; will get a job where they want to work, in the position they want to be in, in a fraction of the amount of time, as they would if they stayed on the beaten-path. If you're out of ideas and try mine, *please let me know *how it works out! 

Good luck!


----------



## mharrislow

I graduated with an Associate's degree in Medical Administration. Upon graduation, I began researching some of the companies in my area, not really focused on a specific job title. The company that placed #1 on my list is the one that hired me as an uncertified Medical Coder. Stay encouraged.


----------



## AthensCoder

I got hired for a billing/coding position right out of a technical school.  I believe the only reason I got the position because it was a A Native American Health Center and I had Native American preference.  There is hope.  The Office Manager I worked for was not very happy about this at first as she wanted someone more qualified, but after she saw what kind of work I produced and how good I was that quickly changed.  It is now 8 yrs later and we are really good friends, she even comes to me with questions, so there is hope out there.


----------



## elizabetharonson

Brandi,

I will do your experiment! I am willing to do what it takes! I'll keep you updated 

I have Indian preference and have been looking, almost daily, at the res web site...waiting for an opening! I had a feeling that might be a good way to go.

Thanks again for the encouragement!


Elizabeth
Soon to be CPC-A


----------



## btadlock1

elizabetharonson said:


> Brandi,
> 
> I will do your experiment! I am willing to do what it takes! I'll keep you updated
> 
> I have Indian preference and have been looking, almost daily, at the res web site...waiting for an opening! I had a feeling that might be a good way to go.
> 
> Thanks again for the encouragement!
> 
> 
> Elizabeth
> Soon to be CPC-A



Heck yeah! That's awesome!!!

Good luck! I know you can do it - anyone can, as long as they show that they're dedicated, and truly interested in learning everything they can, to become a knowledgable and valued employee. Let me know how it goes! My email is: brandi.tadlock@umchealthsystem.com


----------



## kristyrodecker

I thought it was time this thread made it back to the top so that others could be encouraged and/or contribute their experiences.....


----------



## Pam Brooks

Brandi gives excellent advice....as someone who has recently interviewed brand-new coders for entry level jobs, I often ask what everyone's five year plan is.  I am not impressed by many of the answers...

"I want to be coding"

"I want to be working full-time"

"I want to learn more about coding".

Good grief.  I feel like I have to hold a mirror under their noses to see if they're breathing.   

Here's what I want to hear.....

"I want to obtain my specialty certification in ______

"I'd like to be in a supervisory role"

"I want to be able to audit and teach physicians".

"I am interested in compliance"

"I'd like to get my degree".

Frankly (and I think I speak for other managers), I am looking for people who will fit into my succession plan.  I need employees who are going to grow with and complement our hospital.  I am never interested in anyone who just wants a job. In fact, those people are not hired, by me anyway.

So think ahead five or ten years, before you apply, because coding isn't 'just a job'.  It's a career with a lot of growth potential.  So if you don't approach this as an opportunity to shine, you're not going to get a chance to get your foot in the door.  

May I rant?????

I also know that many of the people (mostly women) that I have recently interviewed are looking for jobs that they can work their lives around.  I'll be honest here.  I'm very flexible when it comes to sick kids, family vacations, and the occasional (key word) family issue, but I am not running a daycare, and I can't afford to have people tell me when they can and can't work.  I am unable provide a 'work from home' situation, and I can't always accomodate "mother's hours".  If you want a great career...you have to be willing to work for it....40+ hours a week, and sometimes later in the day than the schoolbus arrives.  It annoys me when I bring someone in for an interview for a 40-hour postiion, and when I ask them if they are available 7-3:30, Monday-Friday to have the candidate tell me 'Well, I can't be here Wednesday, because I don't have childcare, and Thursday afternoons I have to leave early because of Cub Scouts, and then Friday morning, I volunteer at my kids' classroom."  Nothing against supermoms....but you have to be very balanced and organized to work in this field.

Just wanted to point this out, because I do see a lot of posts from women (I assume) who are trying to work around the kids.  My opinion, for what it's worth, anyway.


----------



## Rperry

*Keep the faith !!!*

Good Morning Fellow Coders,

I started in the Medical Field over 15 years ago. I was the first male employee in a Medical Records Department at a Clinic. I worked my work up in several Hospitals and Insurance companies and did billing and coding without being Certified. I am know Certified as a CPC and studying to take the CPC-H exam this fall.

If you have to take a job just to get into the company as an entry-level Biller do it and keep you eyes on the job posting Board and develop good relationships with your co-workers, managers, directors and Supervisors and prove your worth to the organization !!

I am currently a Manager of Revenue Operations. So do not give up keep your nose to the grind stone and never give up !!!


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com

I graduated High school in 86', went to a community college for 3-4 years & worked in a  restaurant during same time.  I was going to college for computer programing.  My typing skills & shorthand skills were very good (60-80 wpm).  In 89', a boyfriend's mother got me job with a Home Health Care group doing data entry/phones.  Did that for about 2-2 1/2 years when they had a opening in another office for a biller.  I said that I would be interested in doing this so I got transfered & trained.  Been billing ever since.  I bounced around to different specialties & learned alot.  I did take a billing class just so it looked good on my resume.  Now, after 20+ years, I work for a billing service & have 6 accounts that I am responsible for.

All you need is that first foot in the door.


----------



## Alicia Scott

*Good news*

I am a coding and billing instructor, CPC and just completed the course to become a CPC-I. I sit for the exam in two weeks. That being said I have seen my share of new coders. The good news is what you are feeling is not unusual. Every single one of my students have sat in front of my desk about half way through the course and said they thought they were nuts for doing this. It is to hard. Then the corner is turned and they "Get it". Next step is the wall you hit finding a job. Think about this. Would you want to have your Surgeon to be brand new and you were his first patient in sole practice? What would he do to sell you on the idea that he is the one to do your surgery and not Dr. Greybeard. There are positive things to being new and eager to learn. You are on top of the latest coding issues. You have proven you are quick learner because you just put yourself through a vigerous course and passed the CPC exam. MARKET YOURSELF! 
In the past I had five students who completed the course at the same time. One had a baby and decided to wait to get a job, one went on to continue her education, and two got jobs in a hospital coding for the clinics when I told them the should not be discouraged if they didn't get the job. They did it anyway and got the jobs!!!! They are not even certified yet. When they pass the CPC exam they get a raise. 
Alicia, CPC


----------



## MrBob75

*gettin my foot in the door*

Hi Alicia,

I just completed my online medical coding course a few days ago but haven't taken the CPC exam yet. I have no experience whatsoever in this line of work. I've been employed in the mortgage industry for 10 years. Since i'm done with my online course what are the chances that a general practice or hospital  will hire me without any experience other than what I learned online? the sunday ads and what I looked at on Career Builder want at least 3 or 4 years experience in the field.

I read all the previous post and feel encouraged. I'm just afraid I will begin to forget what I learned and if I do find something I wont remember much.


----------



## phillipvillemure@gmail.com

AdamShoop said:


> As I have been reading over these forums, I have noticed alot of discouragement coming in from those not being able to find work having no experience.  Though I do feel for them, I wanted to also start a thread that might give hope to those people who have no experience and are looking for a job.
> 
> I'm wondering, how many people actually found work as a "Medical Coder, Medical Biller" without having ANY experience in said field? If you have, please share, and I believe it will encourage everyone currently looking.
> 
> Personally, I have not graduated with a CPC or anything yet.  I did however call a hospital around my area (mid missouri) and she said she was willing to hire CPC-A's with no problem.  She said of course, she would test the applicant, and that was that.
> 
> Thank you.



I am a recently certified CPC-A and am located mid-missouri. I was wondering who (what hospital) you talked to. Please email me at phillipvillemure@live.com.

I have applied at numberous hospitals in the area for coding positions.

Thank you


----------



## bfontaine

I am loving all the stories on this thread!!!  Good job all you hard working people.  Keep sharing your successes!  We all need encouragement but especially our soon to be and current CPC-A's!!!  Go Get um!!!!


----------



## mary60

Thank you, everyone, for the words of encouragement.  I am a career changer with 3 credentials under my belt....but no healthcare experience.  I, too, am searching to get my foot in the door in this industry.  I wish everyone who is in my shoes the best of luck.  We will find something soon! WE WILL!


----------



## gvanhofwe@aol.com

*No medical field experience*

I had absolutely no medical field experience at all and took on-line classes in Advanced Medical Terminology and Medical Coding.  I passed the CPC on my  first try and then started looking for a way in to the field.  I got an Xtern position and less than 3 months later, they hired me based on my Xtern reviews.  (I was the first coder they had hired in 3 years, so I figure they had many experienced coders apply.)  Oh and this was after I turned 50.  So DO NOT get discouraged.  It is all about getting your foot in the door and showing what you can do.


----------



## ealasaid76

*I'm in the same boat...*

I have been in medical collections for 8 years.  I have my CPC-A.  I know a lot about how billing in hospitals work.   I have a BA in Communication.  I have a certificate in medical billing and coding.  

I just wonder how my 8 years isn't experience?   I have interviewed with many people.  I need some advice.  What was I doing wrong?  When I was tested for a coding position I was not allowed to look in either a CPT or an ICD-9 manual.  We did that for the exam, why wouldn't a CPC-A, (which is seen as a novice, correct?) be able to look at the manuals they passed the exam with?  I know I don't have a photographic memory, therefore I wouldn't know the exact code for the exact procedure/diagnosis, if I wasn't coding on a daily basis.  (Which I'm not, unfortunately.)

Anyone?


----------



## successful1

I worked for UHC as a claims processor for the past 4 years. At the same time, I went to a community college to obtain my medical billing and coding certificate. I just finished up all my classes in may 2011 and sat for the cpc exam on may 14; passed it on first try thank God. I interviewed with 3 companies in a two week span. One company wants me to meet their physians for a coding analyst position and another made me an offer to be their inpatient physician coder; the other company they selected someone else since they figured they'd have to offer me more for their coding analyst position. I never thought i'd find a job so quickly especially since I have no actual billing and coding experience. I was just trying to get my foot in the door and get any medical position available to show my work ethic and work my way up. But now I have the chance to get some valuable coding experience even though i'll have to travel 40 miles, i'm willing to.  I agree with many of the posters' here, keep the faith and market yourself. Show them what you know about the field and why they want you. Sell yourself to them as if you were selling a product.


----------



## jackson7591

*Audit/review*

I Was able to get a job in a small family practice by offering to review their billing for specific types of patient visits.  This then progressd to investigating why reimbursements for specific types of patient visits varied over the past 12 to 24 months.  This lead to developing policies for improved or consistent billing practices.

In short, most practices have coders already.  However, very few offices have oversite or rewiew of their coding practices.  As such, offer them what they dont have, information about how their coders are doing.  You dont have to step on any toes.  Let the coders do their work.  The last thing a busy coder wants to go is go thru 24 months of records to look for trends.  In most cases you get to prove how good a job they are doing and gain from their experience.

Anyway, that is how i got in the door.

Note: I started by reviewing their billing practices based on frequency of specific types of office visits and reimbursement results, not for accuracy of coding practices.  My findings started discussions regarding how to ensure standard coding practices.  These discussions lead to investigating insurance policies, clarifying coding practices, and staff education.    Just want to be clear, i didnt start out auditing coders.  I started out summarizing what they coded and the results of their coding.


----------



## rconley

*just starting out*

Thanks for starting this thread.  I just completed 8 months of school in medical billing and coding and now studying for the exam.  I too am a little frustrated that you need 2 or 3 years exp. But that being said I will go out and apply to every job out there.  Thanks and I will keep you posted if I get anything......

Thanks,
Rena


----------



## karasdad2009@hotmAIl.com

*Current student.*

Is it really possible to get a job after school, with no experience? I am a little nervous, I have never done anything like this, and have no office experience, ut willing to do something i feel a lot of passion for. Jus the underlyig factor is I have no experience.


----------



## c2anderson

I graduated as an RHIT with zero experience. I took a job as an unofficial PA in a podiatry clinic in a very small town to get my foot in the door (no pun intended).

While cleaning feet in a rural community so toenails could be cut was NOT what I thought I would be doing, it did get me the physician reference I needed, as a "willing to learn person", for the local small hospital (who really was not hiring but when I applied with "willing to work any hours", they took me on as a very part time vacations/nights/weekends ER coder). 

While that podiatry job was not ideal, it was what it took to get a job in the field. Fourteen years later I am experienced coder in multiple specialties and work for multiple physicians.

The experience one gains from working in the office with other coders can not be measured. There are a lot of things to learn that while in a "perfect" education world you are to code, what really can be billed in the "real" world is an education unto itself. 

With the best of luck wishes~ 

Christine


----------



## tebby

Thanks so much for the inspiration. We have done the training and paid for it. We keep studing and that is endless. If you thought that you could memorize some words and numbers and get a job it's on the next train coming up. Hey we just gotta jump out of nest, hold our nose and go for it. For us who really put the work into it where is there left to go except up!! 
Thanks for your insights.


----------



## StephanieTheCoder

did anyone find a job by volunteering at a hospital?


----------



## Sweeny

*volunteering as a coder*

Stepheny,
I created an coding internship at my local hospital as a volunteer.  I worked data entry in the coding department for three months.  After my certification (CPC-A, CPC-H-A), they hired me as an associate and put me in the basement as a file clerk.  After eight months by myself filing patient charts, the department manager advised me that if I TRULY wanted to be a coder, my future lay elsewhere.  So I left.  
cheers,
Gordon


----------



## dhann1639

I wanted to share my story with all the CPC-A's that are looking for a job. I became a certified in September 2010. I was so excited about passing my test and I was ready to hit the workforce running. I won't lie...it's very hard to find a job. But with hard work, determination, and support from friend and family...something comes up when you aren't looking for it. This past April, I applied for a registration receptionist job at a local hospital and received the job. I worked there for three months and was let go due to the fact that I wasn't a good fit for the company. So there I was with no job. For over a month, I was applying for any and every job that was in the medical field with no response. Several weeks ago I found a job ad for a coding job at another hospital. I went ahead and applied (even though I only had 3 months of actual coding experience). A week later I received a phone call to schedule an interview for the coding position. I was very humbled for the opportunity to go in for an interview for a job that I'm very passionate about. The interview went well. However, there was a 2 hour coding exam that I had to complete. The test was very difficult but I was happy to step up to the challenge and do the best I could. About a week ago, I got the call everyone wants to receive. I was offered the coding job. I feel very blessed that I was chosen for this position but at the same time I thought about all the other people who applied for this same position. I guess the moral of my story is to not give up hope. There are jobs out there. We just have to put a bit more effort and really look. I know the AAPC has a website that has job openings which was helpful to me when I was looking for a job. Continue to educate yourself. Just because you received your CPC doesn't mind you stop there. The medical field is growing more and more everyday and things are always changing...even ICD-9 will be a thing of the past beginning Oct. 2013. I wish all of you who are looking for that coding job the best of luck. 

God Bless,
Deidre Hann, CPC-A


----------



## PJBrooks

You were lucky


----------



## PJBrooks

Me either


----------



## Alicia Scott

*So many options*

I had thought about coding fifteen years ago when I worked in the medical records department of a small hosptial. My office was right next to the coders. They were a great group and loved what they did. Life happened and fast forward to a move from Missouri to Texas. I started working with a Home Health Agency as a scheduler. I hated it and got transfered into the auditing department. That was much better. Soon I was coding. I decided it was time for me to take the leap and go back to school. One of the local colleges had a Medical Billing and Coding program so I worked during the day and went to night school. I tested out of some of the classes which helped. I didn't find a coding position and was layed off at the HHA when they changed hands. Checking back at the college I spoke with the administrator and he offered me a position teaching. Honestly, I don't have the most experience as a coder but I do love to teach. I decided I would make sure that my students knew not only how to code but how to market themselves in todays workforce. The students teach me so much. Their questions have added to my knowledge of coding guidelines. 

If you aren't finding a coding job think outside the box and think of all the different places that need a coder.


----------



## Aleifer

Coding is the only profession that I know of where the credentials are not trusted.  In every other profession, once a person passes their license or certification they are not retested by each individual potential employer, ie. CPA, MD, RN, LPN, MSW, Esq., etc.  Patients lives are in the hands of some of these professionals.
Credentials are a uniformly recognized demonstration of mastery of a particular field.  What is the point of CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P, CCS or CCS-P if everyone needs to be retested by each potential employer all the time.  Only people without credentials should be tested by potential employers.


----------



## kljr1983

I started out working at a hospital in a couple different departments...first surgery. I worked in the surgical waiting room, data entry, surgery holding area and then surgery control desk. I then worked in outpatient registration as a medical registrar checking in patients for outpatient procedures and registration for outpatient labs, xrays, etc. I have also worked for an offsite billing company as a patient account rep and also for a private physician's office as a front desk receptionist/medical biller. I am now in the O&P (Orthotic/Prosthetic) field as an office manager, which I am seeking other opportunities right now since the practitioners do the coding in this field. You may not immediately get the position you want, but if you can get a job somewhat similar to your field, then you have a good chance of obtaining the position you want. I am now a CPC-A and like many others, am struggling to find a coding position or internship/externship, but I keep on looking and applying for positions. I have 2 interviews scheduled tomorrow, so I am pretty happy about that. 

Kaylee Blodgett, CPC-A


----------



## ktkep23

I just got my CPC-A 1 week ago. The following week I went to a chapter meeting and I was participating. An office manager (fellow CPC) was there also and was impressed. She asked the chapter secretary for my contact information to set up an interview. I went to the interview and today found out I got the job. So the chapter and participating really helped me get "my foot in the door"


----------



## PickChick

In the Phoenix area, there appears to be a glut of MBC postions posted requiring years of experience.  Many of these posted positions have been on the job boards for months.  At some point, the industry has to give and let the freshman in.  Many excellent newbies are searching for jobs.  If given a chance, I'm sure a great many of them would prove to be excellent employees.  

Many of the replies to this thread mention starting in front desk positions.  The same multi year requirements are requested in those postings as well.  Equally as frustrating.

When did "entry-level" get such a bad rap?  I realize it takes time to get a new employee up to speed but think how great it would be to mold your new trainee into your facilities standards and practices, especially because your way is the right way!  Entry level employees have a lot to offer and are often much more eager and willing than those who have been around and bring with them bad habits and jaded attitudes.


----------



## stephife

Where did you study online?  I'm looking for an EXCELLENT --- meaning highest quality; online program that does not try to cram all training into 4 months.


----------



## Butler

I thank everyone for the words of encouragement, but I am also unable to find any job in the medical field...let alone a coding job. I have my CPC-A and my CHAA (also taken a Professional Medical Coding course, Medical Insurance Reimbursement, Patient Access Fundamentals, Medical Terminology, and Anatomy and Physiology I) .  I do not have an extern program in my area.  But I do need to work full time to survive.
I have no experience in the medical field. I do have 8 1/2 years of personal lines insurance experience (Home, Auto, Boat, Motorcycle. I was a processor).  I am willing to take ANY entry position to learn and get environmental  experience.  I have applied for receptionist, customer service, billing, medical records, patient access representative, patient access specialist, unit secretary, clerk, etc.  I have applied at several places.  I too am starting to feel that it is not as easy to get someone to give you a chance at a job in the medical field as it once was.  I did renew my credential, but I have mixed feelings.  I see a lot of schools offering training and worry that the market is flooded.  In a bad economy or even a good economy are there too many new coders out there and too few jobs?  Need help and words of encouragement : )


----------



## mary60

*In the same boat*

I have been trying to change careers for the past 6 years now, but have not yet been successful.  I have the credentials, but lack the actual WORK experience in health care.  I believe this is why I am constantly turned down.  I have had several really good interviews, but no offers.  There are just so many coders out there and so few opportunities right now.  I was out of work for over a year and have had to fall back on my former career to find work.  I just can't wait any longer.  I need health benefits and was shocked by the number of physicians that offer minimum wage positions with absolutely NO health benefits!  Maybe my timing is off....or maybe I have made a mistake in all this? Either way, it is very disappointing.  I have also pursued volunteering at the local hospitals, but the requirement is a 1 year comittment with specific hours worked per week.  I feel like I've hit a brick wall.

I have made a huge investment in my career change and I'm not giving up.  I'm going to continue to search for a job in health care while working in my former field.  I just thank God that I was able to find work at last!  I truly believe that those of us who don't give up will be blessed.

Best of luck to everyone,
Kathy, 
NRCMA, NRCCS, CPC-A


----------



## afhamilton01@yahoo.com

*Thank you!*

I wanted to thank you for the encouragement. I am a CPC-A as of Nov. 2010 and work at the Medical Academy I graduated from, while I enjoy what I do and keep up with my CEU's and have my hands in the coding education I have yet to work in a direct coding environment and this gives me hope,

Allison Hamilton CPC-A


----------



## SusanWhite83

*Love this thread!!!!!*

Thank you so much for the encouragement!  I am kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place, maybe whoever reads this next can give me some advice.....
I work for a place that does preauthorizations for radiology exams (MRI's CT's things like that) and I also have an Associate Degree in Medical Billing and Coding, and an Associate Degree in Health Insurance Specialist.  Now my delimma.....
It took me so long to find a job, I guess I am scared to leave it.  The internship I had went well and they had made me PRN at an Ambulatory Surgery Center.  I was answering phones, billing and filing.  The position ended, I was no longer needed and I am looking for something as maybe a file clerk or something if I can't somehow get anything else.  My question is...
Should I leave the preauthorizing and look for a file clerk job, office job, or something at a hospital or do I stay at the preauthing place and go into claims there?  No matter what, I want to code.  I am just unsure of how to go about it from here.  Please help.....

Susan


----------



## YPUllom

I had absolutely no experience in the medical field whatsoever.  I was running a child care service out of my home when I decided I wanted something better & more reliable, that didn't tie me to my house all the time.
My only experience in the medical field was as a patient!!!  I did a bit of research about what I would like to train for and I was looking seriously at medical transcription. I went to  my ex-husband's niece for advice because she had been in transcription for years.  She advised me against it because she knows I am partially deaf and she was concerned I would have too much difficulty discerning what the doctor's were saying because they talk quite fast in the dictation and many have heavy accents.  She recommended that I look into coding instead.
I went to school online and continued with my daycare for the first couple of semesters before I decided to close up shop and devote more time to studying & classes.  I graduated with honors and set about looking for work in a medical office.   I got a lot of the "no experience" turn downs and set my sights lower.  I signed up for a temp service that specialized in office placements and asked for any position in a medical office.  I got placed in a patient greeter position and kept applying for coding jobs
Finally during an interview where I was getting the same old song & dance about no experinece I just asked her exactly how I was to GET experience if no one would give me a chance.  I wasn't angry or rude or anything like that.  I figured I had already was off the prospect list for that position and I truly did not understand how to get over this hurtle.  I asked hoping for may be some sort of helpful advice.  Instead I got a moment of silence followed by "You know what?  You're right.  I like you.  Welcome aboard."    I got lucky, really.  I tell people in any field having this problem don't give up because somewhere out there is the person who is going to give you a chance.
That job lasted 6 months before She got let go & the whole department I was in got revamped & I was the last one in, so I was the first one out.  I filed for unemployment & went about pounding the pavement again.  About 2 months later I got a call out of the blue from a company I had never heard of called Medassurant.  They said they found my resume on CareerBuilder.com and wanted to know if I would be interested in a remote coding position.  They emailed me a couple of tests to take.  I passed them & I was hired.  I have been working from home ever since.  Two years for Medassurant then two more for Outcomes Health Information Solutions.  Outcomes generally has no work for remote people most of the spring & summer but you do get plenty to do the rest of the year. Medassurant kept me busy year round.   Try your luck with them.  I still had my apprentice tag when they hired me.


----------



## LADY_SETSUNA_CJ

I started out in a Medical Billing and Coding course, while in school I applied for a billing position at a pediatrics and got it. I had no previous medical experience to speak of and was only in school for 3 months when I applied. I sat for my CPC 6 months later and attained my CPC-A.

It doesn't always happen like that tho. Most of my peers in school waited a year before they were able to land a position and some gave up after much time. But there are many success stories out there. You just have to have the determination to get what you want. It's a saturated field at the moment... it's going to take time. My recommendation, start now. Even if you're still in school, start looking for a position. Doesn't matter what it is as long as its medical. It's never too soon. If you need to complete an in/externship start there, do not rely on your school to get you one.


----------



## hrubert

*Expierenced Biller that wants to turn Coder*

I've had 11 years billing experience but want to get into coding.  I just passed my test and beginning the search.  I started billing with no experience but want to move to another city to advance my career into coding.  I'm burned out from billing and don't want to do it anymore.  It is very discouraging to see all this 3 years of experience required.  Doesn't my experience in billing count for anything?


----------



## TracieHewitt

*Finding a Job without Experience*

I completed coding classes at a local community college back in 2003.  I was fortunate in the fact that I was selected from my class to participate in an internship at  a major local hospital.  Upon completion, I was offered a job there and had another offer from a Medical Billing Company.  I opted for the Medical Billng Company and worked there for 5 years.  I was again made an offer from the hospital and accepted.  I was at the hospital for almost 3 years and worked from home.  After my son left for college, working at home wasn't as appealing to me any longer and I opted to return to my previous place of employment.  I am currently researching denial and assisting fellow coders.  I absolutely LOVE my job.  So, technically I didn't have any REAL experience other than school and about a month as an intern.  There are jobs out there.  I am receiving email alerts from "Simply Hired Alerts" and I often see coding jobs available.  

Good luck to all of you who are searching.


----------



## jsanders71

*Same Boat Recent Grad getting ready for CPC exam with no experience*

I appreciate the encouragement as well. I just graduated about a week ago and intend to sit for my CPC exam in December I am looking for a job now and so many want experience and at least the certification and don't seem wiling to give someone a chance with no experience. But I am fortunate to be in a city that is very healthcare oriented and there are a lot of dr's practices here too. It is good to know that hiring does happen without the experience I just have to stay persistant


----------



## kml1764

*Just a bump!*

The last post from this thread was in September 2011.  I'm hoping this bump will succeed in more responses to this inquiry.


----------



## Lashel

As an instructor I assist my students with placement. Our current placement rate is 88%, and we are very pleased with that. You have to be willing to take an entry level position, and then work very hard to  prove/improve yourself. I can't say enough how important it is to not underestimate the soft skills that get you noticed like: dressing professionally, maintaining a high level of professionalism at work, having a very positive attitude, and being willing to assist  anyone at any time, in any way!


----------



## Lashel

As an instructor I assist my students with placement. Our current placement rate is 88%, and we are very pleased with that. You have to be willing to take an entry level position, and then work very hard to  prove/improve yourself. I can't say enough how important it is to not underestimate the soft skills that get you noticed like: dressing professionally, maintaining a high level of professionalism at work, having a very positive attitude, and being willing to assist  anyone at any time, in any way! 

Lashel Church, CPC, CPC-I, CEMC


----------



## genjer712

I too am nervous. I went to a local community college about 4 years ago and got my medical/billing coding certificate along with my Medical Office administration certificate. I had a baby right after that and never went after the CPC. Since then, I have been with a health insurance compnay for over 4 years. I deal with CPT's, ICD-9 and HCPC all day long. The pay is "decent" which is why I am scared to take an entry level position or un-paid externship. I need a full time job to pay  the bills and daycare. I sit for the CPC exam on 8/25. Hopefully, I will pass the first time around. After that, I will be hoping and praying that I am still able to find a coding postion and not have to take a huge paycut so I am still able to stay ahead......We will see!


----------



## kml1764

genjer712 said:


> I too am nervous. I went to a local community college about 4 years ago and got my medical/billing coding certificate along with my Medical Office administration certificate. I had a baby right after that and never went after the CPC. Since then, I have been with a health insurance compnay for over 4 years. I deal with CPT's, ICD-9 and HCPC all day long. The pay is "decent" which is why I am scared to take an entry level position or un-paid externship. I need a full time job to pay  the bills and daycare. I sit for the CPC exam on 8/25. Hopefully, I will pass the first time around. After that, I will be hoping and praying that I am still able to find a coding postion and not have to take a huge paycut so I am still able to stay ahead......We will see!



Genjer, good luck with the test...I'm certain that you will pass.  What have you been doing with the health insurance company?  I think that because of your exposure, I don't think that you, specifically, would need to start at the bottom...get involved with your local chapter and see if you can get a mentor that will help you put your resume in the best possible light.  The knowledge that you have received being on the payor's side could be very valuable to any future provider.

Kris


----------



## kml1764

Lashel said:


> As an instructor I assist my students with placement. Our current placement rate is 88%, and we are very pleased with that. You have to be willing to take an entry level position, and then work very hard to  prove/improve yourself. I can't say enough how important it is to not underestimate the soft skills that get you noticed like: dressing professionally, maintaining a high level of professionalism at work, having a very positive attitude, and being willing to assist  anyone at any time, in any way!
> 
> Lashel Church, CPC, CPC-I, CEMC



Lashel, your students are very lucky for your involvement.  I also think you are spot on with your comments on the "soft skills" needed to succeed.  I start a MBC course in August and hope I am lucky enough to have an instructor such as yourself!  One that cares for the success of their students.

Kris


----------



## david.ennis@uwmf.wisc.edu

Hi Adam,
I have to say I like your post and giving credit where credit is due. I went to school through an online course and graduated in Aug 2010 and was working as a coder/auditor by Oct 2010. I am working for the same company I did my internship at. It is only by the grace of God that I have the job I do. 
It can be done!!!!!! Keep the Faith!!!
Thanks, Dave


----------



## genjer712

Thanks Kris for your confidence! It is greatly appreciated. I work in customer service. I am dedicated to only one account-(this account is the largest account for our company), so we handle all questions pertaining to medical, dental, vision, life, etc. it is like a one-stop-shop for our customers! Not a bad job, but I am ready to move on to something else where I will feel satisfied. I too feel as if my experiene will be a "plus" when posting for jobs and I am hoping that I do not have to start at the bottom. But-like many people... if it has to be done, then that is the way it is. I will defintely start looking to getting in the meetings in my local chapter and hopefully that will help boost my self-confidence about my future!!  

Gena


----------



## kml1764

genjer712 said:


> Thanks Kris for your confidence! It is greatly appreciated. I work in customer service. I am dedicated to only one account-(this account is the largest account for our company), so we handle all questions pertaining to medical, dental, vision, life, etc. it is like a one-stop-shop for our customers! Not a bad job, but I am ready to move on to something else where I will feel satisfied. I too feel as if my experiene will be a "plus" when posting for jobs and I am hoping that I do not have to start at the bottom. But-like many people... if it has to be done, then that is the way it is. I will defintely start looking to getting in the meetings in my local chapter and hopefully that will help boost my self-confidence about my future!!
> 
> Gena



Hi Gena, even if you have to start at an entry position, I can't see you staying there long.  I actually see a lot of pros at starting in the front office and working you way inside.  Even though I have a good foundation in the sciences (anatomy, pathophysiology, etc), I think that what you can bring to coding is so much more than if you just start right at coding.  I think you need to know the "why" as much as you need to know the "how."

What part of the US are you?  I'm in rainy/windy Florida...getting way tired of TS Debby!

Kris


----------



## jyotirvora

I got a job in Medical Billing Co. as a Data Coordinator 3 months ago. I am still looking for a coding position. Hopefully someday my prayers will be heard. There is a job somewhere we have to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## kristin419

I got a job as a biller with a third party billing company two months after passing the exam. I now bill for a large hospital system. I passed my exam in 2010. I am glad I got coding AND billing education because it seems to be easier to get a billing job than a coding job.


----------



## kellyphilibin86

i worked in the front office of our radiology department in our hospital and while i was going to school for coding i was offered the IR  coding job. the hospital paid for all of my IR training and i passed the CIRCC exam 8 months after my training was complete. i have been their IR coder for 4 years now. right place at the right time!


----------



## pearlgirl54

I want to let you all know that these posts are very encouraging...I worked in a Medical office for 14 years doing everything but the billing. That job has currently "run its course" and  I find myself in school full time taking the Billing and Coding course (to beef up my resume). I plan on taking the CPC this December (and WILL pass it on the first try!) One of my instructors also said it is worth it to apply to those positions looking for experience.  I am going to give it my best shot! I am very hopeful after reading all these positive posts.  Thanks to all.


----------



## AR2728

*Worked up to my position*

I started right out of highschool in 1996 working a 10:00-7:00 shift at minimum wage as the evening cashier/receptionist for a family practice group and that gradually evolved into posting charges and patient payments.  One and half years later I moved into a day time cashier position which included posting/coding of additional charges, from there management offered me a full time coding position.  

In 2003 I discovered the existence of coding certification and approached the office manager, the company was on board and paid for a week long bootcamp and my certification testing.  We have continued to grow over the years due to our partnership with our local hospital to include, ortho, gynecology, general surgery, and outreach clinics for rheumatology, dermatology, and pulmonology and all coding and billing is done through our original billing department. I am currently the billing supervisor as well as the primary coder for all speciatly clinics.

My personal experience has been that hard work and drive to succeed pay off.  Through our practice growth I have been given an opportunity to expand my knowledge and I continue to be challenged by new coding experiences.


----------



## risper61@gmail.com

Thanks so much for all the encouraging posts. I just graduated college this month and I was kind of discouraged about finding a job in the medical coding and billing field because every time I look a job posting they want people with experience. I have no experience at all and I take my CPC exam in December. A lot people have told me to just start handing my resume out to doctor offices and different places so I can get my foot in the door. I have faith and I pray that someone will call me to give me a chance. They have to realize they people with no experience has to start somewhere to get experience.


----------



## Ajernigan

Hi, I have recently completed a CPC course. It's difficult to find anything here in VA beach, Norfolk and Chesapeake. Have you had any luck yet?


----------



## kumeena

We hired a person with CPC-A without any medical background experience and I gave him 6 months training and he is working  in our facility as outpatient coder.

The effort should come from both employer and the coder

Good luck


----------



## Kiracodes

*From Retail to Healthcare...*

I left retail in 2007 and became a Coders assistant in the billing dept of a large hospital. I did the data entry for an inpt/outpt multispecialty coder. She had 20 yrs experience. I had none. I didn't even know the difference between Medicaid and Medicare at the time. I was 23!  6 months later she got the fabulous idea to start training me on the job to become a coder myself.  2 yrs after that I gained my CPC on the first try and was later promoted up to coder within the hospitals residency program. That was 7 yrs ago. I have since moved to a medium sized billing company as an Emergency Room Coder as well as doing Contract coding on the side remotely. I also carry CEDC specialty credentials.  

So yes, it is possible to gain employment with NO experience. But sometimes you have to really be willing to work from the ground up!


----------



## dolphin1122

I took a part time job as a receptionist in a busy pediatrics practice just to get my foot in the door.  I made a point of letting the billing manager know that I was interested in moving to a coding/billing position when a job became available and gave her my resume.  In the meantime, I tried to learn as much as I could about the receptionist position and volunteered to take on extra projects that weren't necessarily a receptionist's responsibility.  It wasn't long before I was promoted to a full time job as a coder/billing specialist.  Be willing to take an entry level job and go above and beyond.  Your efforts will definitely be noticed!


----------



## Emmy1260

I had applied for a position in Patient Registration. During the interview, we discussed my desire to become a coder. I was not offered the position because they were not looking for someone who wanted to 'get their foot in the door.' Hiring and training employees is very expensive for employers. 

That being said, a few weeks later, I recived a call for a temporary position in Medical Records. I was qualified for the position with my prior office experience (non-medical) and Associates Degree in Medical Administration. Less than 4 months into my 5 month committment to Medical Records, a CPT coding poistion opened. Yes, the preference was for someone with experience and CPC credential. I had neither. I had also made a commitment which conflicted with the desired start date. I interviewed and took the test. I was not the first to be offered the position. (That person told her employer she was leaving and they made her an offer she couldn't refuse.) After a second conversation with the coding supervisor, I was offered the position. 

The advantage I had was I was already familiar with the software programs the hospital uses, and had already proven myself as a dedicated, consciencious, responsible employee.  Had I been hired for Patient Registration I would not have been eligible for a transfer to another postion for 1 year (per hospital policy) and would have missed out on this opportunity. 

My advise, apply for every position you are qualified for, but be honest with the interviewer. If your ultimate goal is coding, let them know that. You may not get the position you applied for, but your phone just might ring for something better!


----------



## aprilsanchez46@gmail.com

*Hope for the discouraged.*

I started out as Indexing Tech in HIM for a large medical group that included
four hospitals. I went to medical coding school for a year and was hired as a 
coder I with no experience. I was actually still in school. Looking on a 
local hospitals job site...find entry level clerical/support positions just to get your foot in the door. Maintain your coding skills and/or get your certifications
while working these positions.  Once you have "your foot in the door" so to speak, apply for coding positions that will be posted. As a "current" employee
you will have better chance of getting the position before it is externally
posted.  In other words they offer the jobs to those who are already "In"
the system before they take outside applications.
You just need to be patient and willing to do an entry level job and do it very well, so that you will be recognized as a valuable asset to the organization.


April Sanchez CPC


----------



## DoDCoder4You

I got a Job with No Experiance. I did the whole putting my Resume in every place. 

And i put it in for other states , Not just My area. 

I had to move from Missouri to North Carolina to get my foot in the door.
Well that was in 2006.

I now work on contract with the Military working from home.

Good Luck !


----------



## missy_4509@yahoo.com

Thank you for posting this thread. It is very frustrating to find a job whgen you don't have experience. You see job postings saying one year or two years experience and you say HOW IN THE WORLD IS SOMEONE LIKE ME SUPPOSED TO GAIN EXPERIENCE IF I AM NOT GIVEN A CHANCE TO DO SO?!!! This was very encouraging to me that I have work even harder at networking and sometimes work my way up. Thanks again.


----------



## 1Kimberly1

I graduated in May and obtained employment in June doing nothing but coding.  I got hired on as a full time coder with the option to code from home in about a year or when I had accomplished certain milestones.  By December I had accomplished those milestones and I began coding from home in January.  It can be done.


----------



## MnTwins29

I got a coding job without experience - although it was while I was studying for my RHIT.  Part of that program is practical professional experience and while I was doing that, the mentor/HIM Director liked my work enough that she offered me a part-time position coding outpatient surgery cases.   It just grew from there.


----------



## evarevival107

*Recently got hired*

I took a coding course through a local adult education program and was certified in June. I have worked in a convenience store since I graduated high school and I was hired by Verisk Health last week with no hands on experience at all. 
     My advice, keep looking, don't get discouraged, and go to your local chaper meetings and network there. My chapter was instrumental in finding my job and that was my first meeting. Also, don't turn down a part time or as needed position. It might not be ideal but it gets you that much closer!


----------



## devinmajor14

I started working in the ER doing registration while finishing my coding courses. I was constantly e-mailing the coding dept. asking about coding advice and also talking to the HR dept. letting them know I was interested in a career with the hospital doing coding. When a coding position opened up, I was offered a interview and I ended up with the position. Make yourself known and people will remember you.

Goodluck,


----------



## jltrefethen

I had no medical office experience and took my classes thru a votech program. I kept applying to anything in a 2 hour radius. Finally landed a job at a smaller hospital as a full time coder 1. Determination and flexibility were very important for me on my journey. I was a waitress and in less than 2 years I am CPC certified and employed in my chosen profession. Most college graduates cant say that!


----------



## KatHopkins

I became a coder with no experience and no certifications.   

I was sent by my "temp" agency to fill in some summer hours at a local hospital - doing filing for the medical records department.   They were pleased with me and offered a full time job as a Medical Records Tech.   I'd been doing that for a year or so when the coding manager asked me if I'd be interested in training to code outpatient charts.  Within six months, I was a Coder I, auditing the work of an outside contractor who was doing the ERs.  A few more months, and I was coding them myself as I was more accurate than the contractor.  Two years later I got my CPC and became a Coder II.  Same year, I took and passed the CEDC.   Two years after that, I took and passed the CPMA.   

The initial full time job offer was because I was fast and accurate at filing, general office work, and computers.   The coding offer came about because I also had Medical Terminology and some billing experience from a chiropractic office (also a temp job).  

Previous to coming here as a temp, I had never worked in a Hospital and my only "medical office" experience was a 2 month assignment at the front desk of a chiropractic office.   I had just been laid off from a purchasing job in a manufacturing plant...


----------



## CAS80

I got hired on after graduating (billing/coding program) at a doctors office in billing.  I was certified through a company which no one really recongnizes straight from graduating (which was much similar to the CPC exam but not as difficult) ... My externship site wasn't hiring at the time but really liked that I picked up quickly with no experience and kept my information if they had an opening.  I worked for 6 months at the doctors office and my externship site (large mutli specialty billing company) called me and offered me a position in collections/appeals! I worked there for 3 years until I received an offer closer to home at small billing comany which is where I am now working insurance collections/appeals (over 2 years).  I just took my CPC (6/22) as I stated before no one accepts the coding certification I curently have.  I asked my current employer if I took the CPC would they allow me to work with the current coder to remove the "A" and they said yes! I probably would not have taken the CPC exam if they would have said no   Still waiting for results ... It seems really hard to get in as a coder without being in the medical field already.  Wishing everyone the best of luck !!!


----------



## rthames052006

I started off in 1990 as a nursing assistant in training at a local nursing home, dud that for a few months then transferred to the receptionist position in the same facility. This was a 7 day in 7 day off position. One of the gals in the Business Office went out on  maternity leave, I was asked if I wanted to pick up some more hours and help that dept out. Being a 19 yr old I said sure, because I like to buy clothes and shoes! 

I never intended on getting ino this field, I fell into it and just worked my way up, I even took a break from the medical field in 1993 to be a Boat and RV loan processor, I decided I missed the medical field and got back into it as a medical biller for a large IM practice, that was where I really learned billing. We had an intern who told me about AAPC, I checked out their website in 2004, took the ISP independent study program and passed the CPC exam. 

It wasn't until 2010 that I actually got a shot at utilizing my coding skills when I was hired by University of MD in the compliance dept to code E/M encounters. 

Now I'm the supervisor of the coding and compliance dept at a very large hospital system! It took me 5 yrs after being certified to be a true coder in the sense of doing the work and I'm thrilled at how my career has evolved, you really do have to be patient and keep plugging away....


----------



## Loleina00

*Being older..*

Not sure if I am too old to pursue coding (57).  Have worked in the healthcare field for decades and just got my coding certification 2 yrs ago.  I see how many employers want experience and I get a little discouraged. I am a narrative coder at a local hospital-based lab and now the lab part is getting sold, so I will be out of a job.  But the new buyer will need new people and I am the only certified coder.  Still want to get a real coding job. All kinds of people are telling they see internal coding positions available in the hospital  and tell me to apply.  I feel like I don't have the experience.  I need to brush up on my A & P for ICD 10 also.  Will anyone take me on?  I think at this point I should take a CPT coding class to get more exposure and experience.  I passed my CPC-H without having any real experience.  Any suggestions would be helpful.  Thanks!!


----------



## imoore65

*no experience when hired*

When I started out in the medical billing field 13 years ago, I had no experience at all. My previous job was at a fast food restaurant. I was able to get my foot in the door by accepting a part-time temporary job doing sorting and data entry while someone was out on pregnancy leave. My boss was impressed by my work and hired me on full time. After that I just worked really hard and whenever someone would leave I would ask to be considered for a promotion. I began coding after working for my employer for five years. My employer then paid for me to test for the CPC. I obtained the CPC with flying colors and am now our lead coder. If you are looking for a job in the medical field, my suggestion is to take whatever job you can in the field just to get your foot in the door. Employers will train and promote within the office first and then as a last resort hire outside the company. I have heard a lot of people obtaining the CPC-A and expecting to get a job coding which is extremely hard. There are many different aspects to working in billing and I think starting from the bottom and learning the ins and outs first before coding will make you a better coder in the long run.


----------



## eforshey

*Cpc-a*

I passed the CPC exam in May of 2011. Shortly after, I began to apply for coding jobs in the area but had no luck. I ended up taking a Health Tech job @ the local hospital. When they had a coding job open I applied and received an interview but was not offered the job. A few months after being turned down, a coding position at a different facility became available and I applied. Of course, knowing that I had no experience I wasnt expecting much out of it but after a three step interview process I was offered the job. There are places out there willing to take chances on people who have little to no experience. I had applied at this same place three times before and never got as much as a phone call! Don't give up or get discouraged. It took me two years but it was well worth it! Keep your certification current and keep plugging away!


----------



## jennylynh

I started out in recruiting many years ago and did not return to school until 2009.  I got my Associates in Health Information Technology, I went full-time until I was finished.  Unfortunately I wasn't able to be hired on by the places that I did my internship.  Fortunately I found my first position at a surgical center doing radiololgy coding.  After that I was hired by a doctor's office doing office visits and surgeries.  Now I am working for a billing company doing coding for radiology, labs and pain management.


----------



## lizzand3

I graduated in January 2011 with a CPC-A. I didn't think getting a job as a coder would be hard..well I was wrong.  I was working for a medical collection company and when I had to renew my certificate I was mad that I was paying for something that I would be using.  I went to the local hospital web site and there was a coder job posted.  I put in for it.  On my interview I told them that I had no experience but was a quick learner and that I just needed someone to open the door and let me in.  I also told them that I was frustrated because I took 2 yrs of college, passed my certification and no one would give me a chance.  Well the next day I got a call and she hired me I code ancillary for the hospital  for over a year and a half and my supervisor sees that I want to learn more so she has started me coding ER and wound care.  I am very excited to learn more and thankful that she gave me the chance and opened the door.


----------



## ctown

I wanted to encourage others a well.  I have several years of experience and we recently hired a new coder ( who actually took an online course).  She had her CPC and had looked for 6 months.  I found her resume on here (AAPC).  I prefer to hire someone who is "new" and does not have bad habits.  

We have someone at our office, who has coded for "forever" and is not certified.  She continues to "code" and I'm still finding incorrect coding when I look at her work.  We are very pleased with our new CPC-A.  Hang in there and I would suggest getting the foot in the door anyway you can.


----------



## honguy

*Thank you*

Thank you all for posting their stories to encourage new coders like us. I'm still tagging an "A" after my name. I got a job as HCC coder even before I graduated. after 3 months I jumped to different company, still coding HCC. I really worry that I'd be stuck here forever with HCC since I almost forgot all my CPT. Btw thanks to my employer, I have learned a lot about ICD 9. Most of my co workers they willing to do HCC for the rest of their life. I do like coding HCC too, somehow I still miss my traditional coding. My goal is to aim for CPC-H after I got off my A so that I can at least open my door for ED or OP. Pleas wish me luck. 

P.S I have seen many work from home jobs for ED/Op and inpatient. Do they have WFH for HCC ?


----------



## txmays

*No experience, but landed a job*

At the age of 44, I went back to school to learn the coding field. I was new to the medical filed, never worked in the medical field. I graduated in 2012, earned my CPC-A and six months later I was in tears because everybody wanted someone with experience. My teacher, Darcy Roy always told us to put ourselves OUT THERE. I did make it known wherever I went that I was seeking employment in the medical field. Lo and behold, my granddaughters daycare contacted me and said one of their moms was looking for coders. I did the interview and three weeks later, I was employed as a customer account rep with an Oncology Company. Still here and loving it.

My advise---PUT YOURSELF OUT THERE!  EVERYWHERE!


----------



## sdtaylor330@yahoo.com

*Got a Coding Job with Nearly No Experience*

I just wanted to share my story here to encourage aspiring coders.  I got hired as the Patient Financial Manager for a solo OB-GYN practice less than a month after completing the CPC exam with only a year of billing-coding school and a CPC-A certification.  Our instructor sent us the information about the job openig, and I was the only one to apply!  The only experience I had in the medical field was a summer of volunteer work in the employee records office of a local medical center.  I did, however, have management experience from working at Wal-mart.  Out of about 14 in my class, only two of us have found jobs as far as I know.  At the interview, I had to convince my now manager that I could handle the job.  My age was against me as well--I was only 21 when I got hired.  I just got my "A" removed in May, and have been at this job for a little over a year now.  I am definitely so very thankful after reading many new coders' unsuccessful job hunting stories on this site that I was able to find a job so quickly.  I know that I'm definitely not the norm, but I still want to encourage those still looking not to give up and say that it IS possible to find a job as a new coder.  "Just keep swimming!" --Dory from "Finding Nemo"


----------



## erin.bristow25@gmail.com

*Work without experience*

Everyone keeps saying take an office job etc. I have applied for these positions without luck. Everyone wants some type of experience in a medical setting. I have 20 years of customer service. I was a bartender/restaurant manger. Just a different kind of service. I am BRAND new to the industry. With the exception of school I don't have ANY relevant experience. I certified magna cum laude. I thought that would be worth something but it is not. No one wants to hire an apprentice. I am trying not to be discouraged but after working so hard for the last two years I thought getting a job would have been easier. Especially since we are suppose to be in such demand. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jchristi35@yahoo.com

I myself have became extremely discouraged on having no experience in the coding field and take my CPC in less than a month. I greatly appreciated finding this thread and reading everyone's stories. Thank you all for the words of encouragement!


----------



## snowbird100

*I found work after a year*

A lot depends on where you live.   While living in the middle of no-where, I took an on line coding and billing course and got my CPC-A.   I could not find a local job.  The one hospital out sourced its medical coding and the other hospital I really felt I needed  to know someone to get my foot in the door.  The local community college had a coding course so there was a lot of competition.  I had a great opportunity at a hospital a hour away that I received by being treasurer of the local AAPC, but I flunked the test they gave me. YIKES!  We recently moved out of state for my husband's job and found a job at a billing company 1 mile from my house!  They were just looking for someone smart that they could train.  Actually, they said that it was easier for them to hire someone without experience so I wouldn't have any habits to change.   The pay is horrible, but the experience is priceless.  At one point I thought I had wasted my time and money.  But here I am with a job.  My advice, keep learning, looking, volunteer at your AAPC local chapter.  Also, I believe Jesus worked out hiring details that was beyond me. Thanks for letting my share.


----------



## mkkayfes

*Coding Job With No Experience*

I think the coding world is a little different now but 14 years ago I was hired as a coder with a Emergency Physician billing company with no experience at all. After a year or so later I studied and passed the CPC exam. I encourage everyone to keep at it. There are jobs out there, I personally think it's all about timing. I do think with ICD-10 there will be more coding positions available.


----------



## vnascimento

*Landing first job*

After I finish the medical billing and coding program at the local community college I started looking for a coding job, soon I learned that would be almost impossible to break into the field. Since I had no experience in medical office, I decided to apply for any job at a hospital, clinic, or medical office that the  description mentioned knowledge of medical terminology, anatomy, icd9, and cpt  code. After 4 months and 15 interviews, I finally got hired as a medical Biller . It has being very difficult, but I have learned so much. The doctors from my company are expected to code their staff, however I have been able to code for things they can't figure out. At the end I am doing both. So, my advise is : apply for as many jobs as you can find, show motivation, enthusiasm, and willingness to learn in your interview . IT WILL HAPPEN!:


----------



## danachock

*Hired without experience*

I received my first job as a coder with no experience. 
I quit my job (not related to the medical field) and went back to school to get my coding diploma. I studied my butt off from morning until the late hours of the night and most hours of every weekend for both inpatient and outpatient coding. I took my coding final and also that same weekend sat for the CPC test. I found out I passed the CPC before I found out I graduated with honors. Still with no job, I took the CCA and passed in August. I finally had "THE" interview in August and passed the coding test with 100% beating out both a RHIT and RHIA for my present coding job. 
After 7 months coding pathology and laboratory charges I started entering and coding the professional charges for anesthesia at our facility. 
1 year after becoming a coder I sat for the second time to take the CANPC and passed. 1 year and 2 months after becoming a coder I sat and passed the CHONC. 
Currently at 1 year 6 months to date and am studying for my next specialty - which is coming up very soon. 
My advice is to keep learning and study ALL the time while you are interviewing and no matter what - DON'T GIVE UP! 
Take the time to have a new set of eyes look - I MEAN really look at your resume. There is always room for improvement. Are you involved with your local AAPC chapter? Are you networking?


----------



## school_email12345@yahoo.com

danachock said:


> I received my first job as a coder with no experience.
> I quit my job (not related to the medical field) and went back to school to get my coding diploma. I studied my butt off from morning until the late hours of the night and most hours of every weekend for both inpatient and outpatient coding. I took my coding final and also that same weekend sat for the CPC test. I found out I passed the CPC before I found out I graduated with honors. Still with no job, I took the CCA and passed in August. I finally had "THE" interview in August and passed the coding test with 100% beating out both a RHIT and RHIA for my present coding job.
> After 7 months coding pathology and laboratory charges I started entering and coding the professional charges for anesthesia at our facility.
> 1 year after becoming a coder I sat for the second time to take the CANPC and passed. 1 year and 2 months after becoming a coder I sat and passed the CHONC.
> Currently at 1 year 6 months to date and am studying for my next specialty - which is coming up very soon.
> My advice is to keep learning and study ALL the time while you are interviewing and no matter what - DON'T GIVE UP!
> Take the time to have a new set of eyes look - I MEAN really look at your resume. There is always room for improvement. Are you involved with your local AAPC chapter? Are you networking?





I am curious. How valuable is the CCA? Do employers frown on it over the RHIT?


----------



## mollyj29

*Hired with no experience*

I am 43 years old and decided to make a career change 3 years ago. When I decided to become a coder, that's when I got a job in a clinic. Not as a coder but as an HIM specialist. I learned a lot about how a medical office runs, policies, charting, etc. So even though I didn't get coding experience, I got experience working in a healthcare environment. So, if you're still in school or just starting out, get a job NOW in a hospital or medical office doing anything they'll hire you for.

I finished school in September 2013 (it took me a while, I'm a single mother working full time while going to school) and passed the CPC in February. Two of the staff members where I currently work left and the company they went to needed a biller/coder. They put in a good word for me, I met with the Medical Director, I sold myself and I got the job. I start next week! I agree with others, timing has a lot to do with it as well as some help from above. DON'T GIVE UP! Visualizing can help, too! I pictured myself working as a medical coder in a great office with great people where everyone wears scrubs. Well, everyone in this office wears scrubs! And the two staff members who put in a good word for me say that everyone is so nice and they love working there. 

Networking is invaluable. The sooner you can get into a healthcare environment the better.


----------



## pgraves2

Hello All,

My name is Phylise Graves and I received my CPC certification in November. I got my first job as a coder March with no previous experience. I felt discouraged at first but after I quit stressing myself out over it I was called for an interview. I didnt have any experience so I sold my personality and did great on the test. I knew if I just had the opportunity to sit for an interview and show my drive ....I would get it!! I wanted it so bad and it showed! The position was for Evaluation and Management and other than the test...ive never dont it before.....The supervisor actually told me I coded better on that test than coders that have been coding for years!... God is truly good..Be patient and dont give up!!! Blessing to you all!! You can do It!!!!


----------



## bethdeak

DDean said:


> I am a recent CPC-A.  I clearly did not do enough research before getting into this.  I can't even get called for the entry level positions that everyone is suggesting.  No experience = no job.  It is hard to not give up and it is very discouraging.  Most days I wish I had the money back but I will keep trying.  I think it is a must that you know other people in the field that can refer you and help you find a job.



Referrals do help that's true.

What also helps is the willingness to get into an organization and do any job.  If you don't have coding experience and you're willing to work in medical records, or even registration, check in out at the outpatient clinic it will put you on the radar for when a coding position opens up at some point.  You've helped to prove both worth and experience that way.

Good luck!


----------



## snowbird100

DDean said:


> I am a recent CPC-A.  I clearly did not do enough research before getting into this.  I can't even get called for the entry level positions that everyone is suggesting.  No experience = no job.  It is hard to not give up and it is very discouraging.  Most days I wish I had the money back but I will keep trying.  I think it is a must that you know other people in the field that can refer you and help you find a job.



Try med3000.  They a very large billing company who hire a lot entry level people and do on the job training.  Good luck.


----------



## Coalregiongal25

I caught a break as my sister was a Inpatient coder and got me hired with just 4 months into college. My best friend is still searching for employment and no luck. 

I also have since went back from my RHIT and still searching for that job now!! I was under the impression by completing school and taking one of the hardest tests ever...I would get recognition...6 1/2 years coding experience on inpatient side...and nope nothing!! Soo......what I have to say is keep your chin up as a professional coder u might catch a break like I did, or get screwed over in the end like I did in the RHIT position!! 

Keep on applying you might get something somewhere!! 
















AdamShoop said:


> As I have been reading over these forums, I have noticed alot of discouragement coming in from those not being able to find work having no experience.  Though I do feel for them, I wanted to also start a thread that might give hope to those people who have no experience and are looking for a job.
> 
> I'm wondering, how many people actually found work as a "Medical Coder, Medical Biller" without having ANY experience in said field? If you have, please share, and I believe it will encourage everyone currently looking.
> 
> Personally, I have not graduated with a CPC or anything yet.  I did however call a hospital around my area (mid missouri) and she said she was willing to hire CPC-A's with no problem.  She said of course, she would test the applicant, and that was that.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## semillhouse

I attended a state college and graduated with an applied technology diploma. I took my CPC exam right after I graduated and passed the first time. I kept in touch with a teacher I had during school who also did my CPC exam boot camp that kept an eye out for jobs for her former students. She called me when she heard of a billing position that was open and I got hired there but really didn't enjoy billing. I ran into a local chapter member at an event at the college I went to who worked at a small hospital and had just gotten a new job. She introduced me to the supervisor over there and I was hired the next week as their full-time inpatient coder.. I had no experience, and had only been out of school and certified a few months, but I know how unusual that is. Reading posts on here have made me realize just how lucky I was to find this job, and I plan on keeping it until I have enough experience to get hired for a remote position. My best advice is to try to go to local chapter meetings and keep in touch with people who can help you find something and network. Keep your head up and keep trying! It can happen and all it takes is one employer to take a chance and hire someone without experience


----------



## MelDS

*Blessed with a job...*

My journey to coding began 12 years ago.  I was able to transfer to an insurance billing and follow up position in the hospital I worked for with no experience.  I began taking local classes in med terminology and coding but did not take the CPC.  I had two children and put coding on the back burner.  about 2 1/2 years ago I began an online coding course thru AAPC.  I applied for several jobs in our hospital clinics and had four interviews before I got a call for my current job.  I am a billing/coding specialist and I got this job before I finished my coding classes.  I have been in my current position for two years.  I took my CPC but did not pass the first time.  I will be retaking the CPC in July and I am praying that I will pass.  I am studying all the time and I am determined to pass on my next try.  Through a lot of pray I was blessed with my job.  I know that not everyone has been so lucky to find a job but like everyone else has said, just keep trying.  I started out as an ECG tech and then I was a heart monitor tech.  I got married and wanted a 9-5, weekends off job and was able to move into insurance in our business office.  Look for jobs in all hospital, dr's offices or clinics.  Google jobs online to see what clerical jobs are available in your area.  Networking in you local AAPC chapter meetings is always good but are not a dependable way to find work.  Do the research and the leg work and keep at it.  In the interviews I had two were for coding positions that I did not get.  I just kept going and refused to give up.  You can do this!


----------



## erjones147

I was offered an externship while I was still in school. The clinic where I work at now called the externship coordinator and wanted an extern who was already a certified coder. At the time of that phone call, I was literally the only student in the building who had a CCA and who wasn't already onsite somewhere (btw, students, sit for your CCA or CPC when YOU feel ready to take it, not when school is over. I got my job specifically because I did not wait for anyone else to tell me when to sit for exams)

I then got my CPC-A on externship and was then offered the job to code at the clinic when school was over. I am now the sole coder in the facility and am the first certified coder they have ever had

Yes, I got very lucky, but luck wouldn't have helped me at all if I had stuck to someone else's timeline. Chance favors the prepared, etc, etc, etc


----------



## CBlanton

I started out as a CNA in 1986. Changed to Payroll in 1996 then changed to Billing in 1998.
I was fortunate that I had an employer that gave me a chance and an employee that was willing to train me so she could retire.
I love billing, and strive to be the best.


----------



## LindseyK

I was hired with no experience as the biller for an optometrists office and after 3 months left there to work for a billing company that bills for dozens of doctors and specialties. My boss will consider me for coding once I've been here for a while (started in April). Jobs are out there, I went to what seems like a million interviews before getting hired!


----------



## wrightju1

*Better path...*

I started with my CPC-A doing documentation review due to my experience working with physicians as a medical secretary.  It was my ability to work with doctors that got my foot in the door.  But I have seen others in our A/R department start as payment posters, etc. who got their certification and totally by passed me due to their A/R experience.  I think the key is to focus on finding a good organization and get your foot in the door doing anything.  Establish yourself as a good employee and someone people want to work with and you will be surprised at how others will champion you and network for you to get you were you want to go.

You gotta have a job anyway, right?  So, start out doing SOMETHING and let it lead you were you want to go.  You can't stear a parked car.  Get in there and get to work!


----------



## janellefricks

*Get out there!*

I had zero experience in the healthcare field (or any kind of office work) when I made the decision to get certified. It took me 5 months to get hired as a coder. I was at the point where I was looking for anything to get me into a medical office but I still was receiving no response to applications. I realized that most people hiring have hundreds of resumes sent to them and mine just wasn't that impressive, and my CPC-A was not a selling point. I finally went to a job fair at a local community college and met a recruiter for a large healthcare company that was outside of my search zone, but not so far that I couldn't make it work. The recruiter was impressed with me, personally, and I got a phone interview, then an in-person interview, then a job offer for a coding specialist position within a week. I realize that my experience is not the norm. But my advice to job-seekers is to get out of the house. Dress like you already have the job, be confident and personable, and charm the pants off those HR folks. Remember that the people at the job fair are recruiters. It is their job to hire people, so your success is their success. Most of the other seekers I saw there were in sweats or jeans. I dressed for an interview, had several printed copies of my resume in a nice portfolio, and I stood out from the crowd. If your resume is not a shining star, you have to go and shine for yourself. Good luck!


----------



## AZ_coder22

*No experience*

I got a job as a medical coder/biller at an Urgent care about a month and a half after passing my exam. I had NO experience in the healthcare field prior to getting my job. In part it had to do with the fact that they were very new and wanted people who could easily adapt to their EHR/PM system. My boss also said that my grades and bachelors degree were what got me in the door. But I also felt really discouraged after passing my exam, because when I was getting in to the field everyone made it sound like there would be opportunities galore, but as I read these forums and looked at potential jobs all I saw was NEED EXPERIENCE...mostly in the range of 5+ yrs...but I just looked every single day on Craigslist, Jobing.com and any other site I could find, and went to interviews for other jobs related to the field, like front desk, that have potential for upward mobility. I called and followed up sometimes 3x a week if I hadn't heard anything. Being persistent can pay off


----------



## mrs_freiberg

I worked at Frito Lay as a route sales rep while I went to school. It was my teacher who pointed me to a new company that was hiring. CPC-A accepted. They are still hiring. Go to www.censeohealth.com to apply. They are located in Dallas, TX, off of 635 and Midway Rd.

I also would encourage all students and newly certified to get on Linked-In and make connections. You don't get jobs in the Health Information field without networking. I think most people will tell you "Oh, my friend told me about this place," or "My friend told the boss about me." Networking is crucial. Tell everyone you know that you are certified and looking for a position. It's not about who _you_ know. It's who _they_ know! Good luck!


----------



## texancoder01

QUOTE:  Dress like you already have the job, be confident and personable, and charm the pants off those HR folks. Remember that the people at the job fair are recruiters. It is their job to hire people, so your success is their success. Most of the other seekers I saw there were in sweats or jeans. I dressed for an interview, had several printed copies of my resume in a nice portfolio, and I stood out from the crowd. If your resume is not a shining star, you have to go and shine for yourself. Good luck!  ~~~~
[GOOD ADVICE!!!]

And remember, that what you post on-line, will now 'follow you for life'.  Employers CAN and DO look for what your on-line presence says about you.  Watch spelling and grammar.  These things DO matter!

Have a 'professional' e-mail address.  ('cutiepie@???(dot)com) isn't where you really want your future employer to contact you, is it?)~~~~  first.lastname@...com is much better.) 

I have always been advised, even after getting the job, to 'dress for the job you want...not the job you have'!  Casual Fridays can and are abused horribly!  Don't be that person! ---(It's NOT healthy for your career!)

Good Luck to all of you who are looking!


----------



## vicky1971

I did, but, only by default. I was actually employed in another area of HIM and enrolled in a coding course. I was looking for other jobs because I was told there wasn't enough room for another coder. Then, that coder quit and I was offered the job. I'm still not very experienced at all, though, with CPT or HCPCS because we only use ICD9 coding. So, I feel for anyone trying to look for a coding position without experience.


----------



## coder1919

*Still looking*

I received my RHIT certificate on 12/30/13 and have been looking for employment without success.

Thank you for all your encouraging words.
Vicky


----------



## chesmith

*New CPC*

I have been working in a doctors office for about 3-5 years now and I just passed my CPC test on 6/21/14.  If anyone knows of an office or hospital in the St. Louis, MO area that may be interested in a new coder please email me at scoach62@hotmail.com.  

I just recently started the application process and I am hopeing to find something over the next few months.

Thanks for the encouragement because I have heard nothing but horror stories since I started this journey.


----------



## jenneverett

*I started out with no medical experience*

I started at the front office for a cardiologist. Did scheduling, checking out and prior authorizations for out-patient procedures. I got hired on with a larger cardiology practice in Prior Authorizations and moved up to Front Office Manager and then learned coding for everything from office visits to device placements, vascular interventions, and sleep DME...

I am currently the Billing Office Manager of the same practice. I do not have my CPC, but want to get my certification soon.


----------



## Deb P

*Take Whatever Experience You Can*

I just received my CPC this week after nearly 20 years of working with insurance billing & coding.  Don't turn down any job that will give you experience with the codes, insurance, doctors, etc.  The experience helped me when I finally went to school & took the PMCC course.  

I have been working at my local hospital's primary care center for almost 10 years and was hired just by knowing CPT & ICD-9.   There are places will hire based on that.  I learned the codes by temping at an insurance company who trained me in CPT & ICD-9.  Prior to that, I had a business degree and have taken medical terminology & anatomy/physiology. 

I finally became CPC credentialed because I was promoted from billing specialist to coding specialist & knew that I would need further (and current) education.

Don't get discouraged---hang in there!  We've all had to start somewhere.  If you have a CPC-A, I believe a lot of medical practices will look favorable on you.  It shows your prospective employer that you worked hard to study an intensive course & passed a tricky test


----------



## Trisha2012

*Frustrated*

I worked for 7 years at in a Pediatrics office. where I was trained to code and bill. I took a liking for Billing and Coding and got my CPC certification. unfortunately, my place of employment does not need a CPC ( salary ). I have been home for 10 months now after a motor vehicle accident and have sent out tons of resume , however, different specialties are demanding experience so I am still unemployed. Awaiting advices from all CPC's who got a job without experience in the filed.


----------



## mjmartinmt66@yahoo.com

*Aapc certified medical coder with no experience*

I just read this post by you adam and i felt this truly was the position i am in right now.  I just graduated from allied business schools back in february of 2014 and just recently took my aapc certification exam on july 19, 2014 and passed it, and am trying to find a job in medical coding, but most companies don't even want to hire me because i don't have the experience.  So how am i supposed to get the experience without someone hiring an entry level coder?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me!!

Monica martin, cpc-a
601-383-4812


----------



## mjmartinmt66@yahoo.com

I worked as a medical transcriptionist for acute care hospitals for 25+ years and with the same medical transcription company doing remote medical transcription in my home for 17-1/2 years before finally going back to school for medical coding which i finished in february of 2014 and became aapc certified on july 19, 2014.  I am now searching for a job, but now i am finding that most medical coding jobs require 2-4 years experience and it seems no one wants to hire an entry level medical coder to give them the experience and a chance.

Monica martin, cpc-a
601-383-4812


----------



## lovelyadd

Right before finishing classes in coding and billing and being CPC-A, I got a job in registration at an outpatient surgery center and was fortunately was promoted to billing and during that time they had me code some minor procedures and correct all the errors that the coder made, the coder was outsourced. With all the experience with not only coding but with billing I was able to find a full time coding position with cardiology without any cardiology experience.


----------



## wfriddle

*Truly no experience*

When I took my classes and passed my certification I had absolutely no experience in the medical field. I was not even able to find an externship. I tried to get my foot in the door anywhere, not really caring what the position was, just as many people have suggested, but I was still finding that experience was wanted for those positions as well. I was starting to lose hope. I feel like I really tried to sell that fact that I was willing to learn anything and help out anywhere needed just to get some experience. I feel like that helped get me some interviews. I interviewed at a doctor?s office that I left feeling like was a perfect fit and felt pretty confident I may have even had the job. I did not get that job but then shortly after I got a call from a billing agency to come in for an interview. After a week and hearing nothing I was about to lose hope again and then I got a call back telling me they had another position available. It wasn't doing coding and it didn't pay much but I took it immediately knowing that I would learn a lot at a billing company and who knew maybe I would be able to move to do coding someday. About a year later I decided it was time to find something that was a better fit and I got an email from the doctor?s office that I had interviewed at before asking if I was still interested!!! I truly believe I had to go get the experience to get the job I have now and love. It was hard but I didn't give up and I ended up where I wanted to be.


----------



## lindeymolina

*Did I choose wrong?*

I am very concerned because I chose to take the CPB, Certified Professional Biller, and all the job postings are for CPC. So, did I make a big mistake? The externship opportunity on here is even for CPC and there is nothing mentioning CPB.


----------



## Balauf

*Cpc-a*

It's encouraging to read all these stories.   I was starting to get very discouraged about finding a coding job.   Just graduated from an 8 month billing/coding program in July, and passed the CPC test in August.   So far no job, but I have been on several interviews.   Fining out that in the West you really need to get a CCS to get into a hospital coding position.   I will keep on looking and will take anything to get some experience!


----------



## ryanemma1@hotmail.com

*discouraged with no experience*

I went through an online program last year and then took CPC exam and passed on first try.  I did an xtern program for 7 months and then moved from VA.  Since moving to SC, can not find ANYTHING.  It has been 5 months of looking.
Even volunteering and there are 2 xtern programs not far from me but they are not currently hiring.  I have also completed my AAPC ICD 10 proficiency exam to get that out of the way while I had the time.  I am 5 months short of getting my "A" status removed and coming up empty handed.  On paper I have over a year of experience because my schooling counts as one, but even trying to volunteer I am coming up empty.  Any suggestions?


----------



## npricercm

ryanemma1@hotmail.com said:


> I went through an online program last year and then took CPC exam and passed on first try.  I did an xtern program for 7 months and then moved from VA.  Since moving to SC, can not find ANYTHING.  It has been 5 months of looking.
> Even volunteering and there are 2 xtern programs not far from me but they are not currently hiring.  I have also completed my AAPC ICD 10 proficiency exam to get that out of the way while I had the time.  I am 5 months short of getting my "A" status removed and coming up empty handed.  On paper I have over a year of experience because my schooling counts as one, but even trying to volunteer I am coming up empty.  Any suggestions?



I know people hate to consider this, but try a local staffing agency.  They are in a great position to know what the job market is. 

Your local chapter as always is the best place to network and find out who is looking for coders.  

Try working for a billing company until you are able to get some on the job experience to get the "A" status removed.  A billing company would be a great way to get the experience you need to remove the "A".
---------------------------

To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit             two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships             accepted) using the CPT?, ICD-9-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead             from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Both letters are required to be signed             and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download             our Apprentice Removal Template for         easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template.


----------



## ajgibson

*No Experience*

Hello, I took a 2-year Medical Insurance Specialist program for an associates degree. My ICD-9 and CPT teachers were the manager and director of the coding and billing department at our local health system. I worked really hard in my classes and before I could even request to have my externship there, they requested ME to extern there.
I registered to take my CPC exam before I would even start my externship. When my teachers heard I was going to sit for the exam, I was offerered a full time position instead of the externship (with the condition that I passed the exam).
My last week of the term, I took all my exams and had 1 day off before I went and took the CPC exam. I passed with a 96%!!!!
Now, almost 2 years later, my "A" is gone and I love my coding job! 

So sometimes it's working your butt off to impress the right people!

Good luck all!


----------

